# Video-Musik



## Monty98 (19. Januar 2005)

So!
Hab da gerade im englischen forum einen thread gesehen wo es um die am besten geeigneten Songs für Biketrial-Videos geht. Und da ich mir das Posten im englischen Forum nicht erst verdienen will  stell ich euch die gleiche Frage. 
Welche Lieder würdet ihr am geeignetsten für por..ähhh....Trial-Videos halten??
würde mich über ein paar meinungen sehr freuen.  



achja!
meine Favouriten sind:
Refused-New Noise
Calexico-Crystal Frontier
The Hives-Die, Alright!!
The Mars Volta-Son et Lumiere anschl. Inertiatic ESP(ebenfalls Mars Volta)
Steve Miller Band-The Joker

edit: hab nur ein paar rechtschreibfehler gefunden und ausgebessert


----------



## MrTrial (19. Januar 2005)

Hi.
Also ehrlich gesagt würde ich als Regel (für mich) einfach mal sagen
'Nimm was relativ unbekanntes' !

Linkin' Park, sind bestimmt keine schlechten Musiker, und Ihr Style mit den vielen samples und so passt auch ganz gut zum Trial - aber MAN KANN ES NICHT MEHR HÖREN ! ! !
Gleiches gilt auch für Bands wie z.B. Guano Apes.

Ich hatte letztens aus 'New-Vid-Thread' n Video gesehen wo schöne Down-tempo Musik lief, und es hat zum Style gepasst. Was mit das wichtigste ist.

Dicke Hip-Hop beatz machen sich unter Umständen auch ganz gut, hängt schon irgendwie vom flow des riderz ab.

(Zählt jemand die Anglismen?    )

Gut kommen für mich auch Sachen, wo mal nicht gesungen oder gerapt wird. Weil der Text in der Musik ja auch beachtung finden möchte, dies aber in'nem Video wo's um den Trialer gehen soll, nicht unbedingt so dolle ist.Deshalb irgendwas nettes wo vielleicht kein Mensch zu hören ist.

Allgemein finde ich, dass Rock, Metal, Industrial und so am besten passen. Aber wie gesagt, mag ich auch Videos mit chill-out und ambient Zeugs, bzw. HipHop und Elektro.

Meine Favies: (zur Zeit)

Chemical Brothers - Galvanize
Beastie Boys - Open letter to NYC
Faithless - We come one
Mystikall - Shake ya ass
Sum 41 - We're all to blame (das einzige Sum-lied das ich mag, bisher)
The Streets - Blinded by the lights
Outcast - so fresh so clean
Queens of the stoneage - No one knows
System of a down, auch ganz gut
und Doug Heffernan - The Margy Song (just kiddin'  )

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (20. Januar 2005)

die musik aus rainers ersten videos, die war mindestens lustig


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (20. Januar 2005)

bei längeren Vid`s find ich extreme Stilbrüche sehr geil und sonst steh ich immer auf härteres, so wie Metal- oder Hardcore


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. Januar 2005)

So jetzt muss sich mal der Berufsmusiker hier melden.   

Also ich denke auch, dass die Musik irgendwie zum Fahrstil passen sollte. Diese härteren geschichten passen meist eher auf downhill, oder street vidz oder auf die trialkingz. 

Also wenn da jetzt nicht nur 2m+ drops und 3m+ gaps drin sind, sollte man vielleicht versuchen entweder die Lässigkeit, oder den Fahrspass zu unterstützen.
Also nen wunderschönen Sonnentag könnte man mir Ska unterlegen, Reggae würde nicht zu den schnellen Moves passen. 
Absoluten Style könnte man auch mit Funk, Soul oder Mowtown unterstützen(Daddy cooool...). 
Beim Trial hat man ja meist sehr schnelle, unflüssige Bewegungen, daher empfinde zu langsame smoothe Musik als kontraproduktiv.


----------



## MrTrial (20. Januar 2005)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Trial hat man ja meist sehr schnelle, unflüssige Bewegungen, daher empfinde zu langsame smoothe Musik als kontraproduktiv.



Aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen Angelo. Zeih dir mal das Joel Bennett vid hier...
http://www.trials-shack.co.uk/justboy24/Joel-1.wmv 

Würdest du hier auch von kontraproduktiv sprechen? Ich nicht so, weil es auch nicht so viele Trialvids mit down-tempo Musik gibt, es daher ein bisschen heraussticht und ausserdem, finde ich dass die Musik, den flow und style irgendwie unterstreicht. In *diesem* Vid zumindest!

Gruß


----------



## soma (20. Januar 2005)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen Angelo. Zeih dir mal das Joel Bennett vid hier...
> http://www.trials-shack.co.uk/justboy24/Joel-1.wmv
> 
> Würdest du hier auch von kontraproduktiv sprechen? Ich nicht so, weil es auch nicht so viele Trialvids mit down-tempo Musik gibt, es daher ein bisschen heraussticht und ausserdem, finde ich dass die Musik, den flow und style irgendwie unterstreicht. In *diesem* Vid zumindest!
> ...


Also ich möchte ja nicht wirklich etwas schlecht reden, doch diese Musik bei diesem Video gibt mir ehr ne Endzeitstimmung. Find ich nicht wirklich gut. Was dennoch sehr gut zu Bike-Vids passt ist Atmospheric Drum'n'Bass, Drum'n'Bass (aber auch nicht all zu hart), 2Step, Garage, Downtempo, wobei bei Downtempo am besten der Stuff von LTJ Bukem passt (Ryan Leech bspw. hat schon mehrere Dinge von dem in seinen Videos bzw. Videopassagen gehabt).
Ich kanns jedenfalls empfehlen, denn meistens schalte ich den Ton bei den Videos ab und lass Winamp mit oben genannter Musik laufen. Ich finds halt besser und all meine Bekannten (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regeln) auch!

So denn...

soma


----------



## tobsen (20. Januar 2005)

also ich find Britney Spears passt ganz gut.


----------



## isah (20. Januar 2005)

mein absoluter bike-lieblings song:

DJ Huey - Blow 'Em Out

auf der manifesto dvd (0:13:42)

passt einfach   

(ach ja, wenn jemand den song als mp3 auftreiben kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Den kann man _nirgends_ kaufen/bestellen   )


----------



## MrTrial (20. Januar 2005)

> Drum'n'Bass, Drum'n'Bass (aber auch nicht all zu hart), 2Step, Garage, Downtempo


    
SO MUSS DAS SEIN!!!

*
@isah: Beschreib mir mal kurz die Action die Leech da macht an möglichst markanten Punkten (Also wo der Song läuft), finde ihn nicht.
Vor Minute 13 kommt dieses 'Rock = Steine/Felsen' lied, wo so'n typ über rocks singt. Dannach oder davor, wann läuft das Dj Huey lied?*


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. Januar 2005)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen Angelo. Zeih dir mal das Joel Bennett vid hier...
> http://www.trials-shack.co.uk/justboy24/Joel-1.wmv
> 
> 
> Gruß



Naja das funktioniert auch nur bei den vielen Zeitlupen so gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soma (20. Januar 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> mein absoluter bike-lieblings song:
> 
> DJ Huey - Blow 'Em Out
> 
> ...


Hmm, meinst du dieses HipHop Lied nach der Felsenaktion?
Mich würde es mehr interessieren, wie das Lied heisst, als er sich auf diesen Flesen austobt.
Find ja generell, dass Leech sehr guten Musicgeschmack in seinen Videos beweist.
Der Abspann ist vor allem genial  


			
				tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> also ich find Britney Spears passt ganz gut.


Ganz normal ist das aber nicht, oder? Scheinst doch mehr auf die Tuse zu stehen. Ansonsten hör dir mal die Remixes von Armand van Helden, Felix da Housecat oder Lenny Bertoldo an...


----------



## Mac Gyver (20. Januar 2005)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Naja das funktioniert auch nur bei den vielen Zeitlupen so gut...



Ich find Videos brauchen Abwechslung, zum beispiel nich 10 Vids nacheinander in denen einfach mal das ganze LinkinPark album durchgespielt wird....öde...Musik is wohl das zweit wichtigste in nem bikevideo. Wenn zum beispiel die moves eigentlich gut sind aber die musik suckt, dasnn find ich den fahrstil auf einmal ganz grottenschlecht sowit ich nicht auf lautlos stell  

Zu den Zeitlupen wollt ich noch sagen: Die sind wichtig. Mit zeitlupen sollte man einfach mal son 30 sekunden-Teil einbauen wobei natürlich auch die Musik ändert, praktisch und sehr elegant ist natürlich wenn gleich in dem Lied schon nen ruhiger Zwischenteil drin ist   

Von de Musik her würd ich mich mal dem Mr. Trial anschließen: z.B. Outcast hat schon sehr viele vom stil her verschiedene Lieder(eignen sich wirklich gut)....Ich find sogar Dough wär auch mal abwächslungsreich....oder nen Intro mit der Anfangsmukke von King of Queens.


----------



## isah (20. Januar 2005)

genau das mein ich.

schau mal auf 

http://www.ryanleech.com/ --> products --> music


----------



## MrTrial (20. Januar 2005)

> ....oder nen Intro mit der Anfangsmukke von King of Queens



_'I don't care cuz all I wanna do, is cash my check an *ride* right home to you'_
Das wär's doch mal!    
Und dann müsste noch jemand n Video finden von Trialern im Corona Park


----------



## isah (20. Januar 2005)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> und Doug Heffernan - The Margy Song (just kiddin'  )



Was eMule nicht alles ausspuckt... 



> Ich find sogar Dough wär auch mal abwächslungsreich....oder nen Intro mit der Anfangsmukke von King of Queens.



intro


----------



## MrTrial (20. Januar 2005)

Gibts auf jeder besseren KoQ Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac Gyver (20. Januar 2005)

Cooooole sache...jetz hab ich das auch mal....war zu faul das zu suchen ..danggeschön!  
Vieleicht wird man es ja in meinem ersten video dass bald kommt finden, steht aber noch nich fest!


----------



## MrTrial (20. Januar 2005)

Der 'Margy-song' kommt noch geiler.
Kann ich dir gerne schicken!

Matthias


----------



## elhefe (20. Januar 2005)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Der 'Margy-song' kommt noch geiler.
> Kann ich dir gerne schicken!
> 
> Matthias




Was ist mit dem Doug & Carry Blues.

Doug&Carry Doug&Carry Doug&Carry Doug&Carry Doug&Carry Doug&Carry Doug&Carry Doug&Carry Doug&Carry Doug&Carry Doug&Carry Doug&Carry.....




Hab auch schon Videos gesehen wo der "Mad Stuntman" alias Colt Severs angeboten wurde. Aber von uns ist ja niemand mad...


Punkmusik passt immer, aber dei Teste sollten unpolitisch sein... Daher auch kein R.A.T.M (They say jump & you sy how high... - klingt gut, passt aber nicht so ganz...)

die Coustelliers haben letztens ganz spaßige Mucke im Video gehabt. Respekt an diese verdammten Franzosen.   

ACHTUNG, noch eine kleine Weisheit: Das mit der Mucke ist eh Geschmackssache... wer hätt´s gedacht


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Januar 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> ...They say jump & you sy how high... - klingt gut, passt aber nicht so ganz...



warum nicht, die zeile käm doch voll geil, wenn der ros grad 10 paletten sidehop macht...


----------



## elhefe (20. Januar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> warum nicht, die zeile käm doch voll geil, wenn der ros grad 10 paletten sidehop macht...



ja aber niemand zwingt ihn dazu...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Januar 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber niemand zwingt ihn dazu...



weißt du's...vielleicht seine mutti


----------



## tobsen (20. Januar 2005)

soma schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz normal ist das aber nicht, oder? Scheinst doch mehr auf die Tuse zu stehen. Ansonsten hör dir mal die Remixes von Armand van Helden, Felix da Housecat oder Lenny Bertoldo an...




lol, man sollte meine postings nie zu ernst nehmen...


----------



## MrTrial (20. Januar 2005)

> Was ist mit dem Doug & Carry Blues. Doug & Carry Doug & Carry Doug & Carry Doug & Carry Doug & Carry Doug & Carry



*Du hast den Refrain vergessen...* 
Arthur, Arthur, Arthur, Arthur, ...


----------



## Mac Gyver (20. Januar 2005)

SOOOOOO jetz mal nen weiser Spruch:::...Ist es nicht immer schön, sobald das Hauptthema in  einem Thread einigermaßen beantwortet is fühlen sich alle frei und nutzen dieses tote Gleis um ihre allgemeinen Dough& Carry, Dough& Carry und Arthur Arthur-Erlebnisse auszutauschen  .
Diese "toten Gleise" sind nun noch die einzigen Zufluchtsorte für arme Trialer!


Boa ..wollt nur nen bisschen Müll aus meinem Kopf loswerden weil ich heut ne Physikarbeit verkackt hab  
Aber jetz gehts mir besser!!!

@Mr Trial alias:Matthias: Den song werd ich nun auch mal selbst suchen, brauchst dir also keine mühe machen, aber danke!!

Abschliesend:
In diesem Thread haben wir vieles neues über unsere Musikvorlieben und King of Queens gelernt!......Sowas find ich schön.  
Also wenn es mehr tote Gleise gibt werden wir wiedermal eine kultivierte Runde mit dem Thema Soapshow betreiben.


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. Januar 2005)

hey, king of queens is ja wohl keine verschissene soap sondern ne sitcom, also bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (21. Januar 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> hey, king of queens is ja wohl keine verschissene soap sondern ne sitcom, also bitte...



So oft, wie dei Folgen wiederholt werden, ist es schon ganz schön verschissen und vielleicht nen bischen soapig....


----------



## Mac Gyver (21. Januar 2005)

Sorry...hatte bestimmt nicht vor King of Queens schlecht zu machen.
Das is somit das einzige wofür ich meinen Fernseher mal anmache.


----------



## MrTrial (22. Januar 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> ganz schön verschissen und vielleicht nen bischen soapig....


NEVER EVER !


----------



## Monty98 (20. Juni 2005)

Green Day-"Holiday"

The Vines-"Ride" (das video befindet sich schon auf meinem PC )

Melissa auf der Maur - "Taste Me"

Radiohead - "Go to sleep"


----------



## trialsrider (21. Juni 2005)

Vieles von Swollen Members "Lady Venom" oder "Red Dragon"

aber swollen members sind sowieso geil siehe Disorder 5
der part von Kyle Strait!   

Ausserdem geil Disturbed "Down with the Sickness"
und einige andere Lieder! 
Und mit meine Lieblingsband Hed pe! Da ist fast alles GEIL!!!!  
""BOOOM How you like that" ist soooooooo dick!!!!!

Ach ja und in meinem nächsten Vid wird neue Mucke sein die 
keiner von euch denk ich kennt und euch trotzdem gefallen wird 
denk ich! Echt geil die Band!


----------



## funky^jAY (21. Juni 2005)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> Also ehrlich gesagt würde ich als Regel (für mich) einfach mal sagen
> 'Nimm was relativ unbekanntes' !





> Chemical Brothers - Galvanize
> Beastie Boys - Open letter to NYC
> Faithless - We come one
> Mystikall - Shake ya ass
> ...


----------



## MrTrial (21. Juni 2005)

Was ist?
Meinst du den Bekanntheitsgrad der von mir aufgelisteten songs?

Dann solltest du 1. posts ganz durch lesen und 2. nicht lückenhaft und widersprüchlich zitieren!

Hast was unterschlagen:


> Meine Favies: (zur Zeit)
> ...
> ...


----------



## funky^jAY (21. Juni 2005)

dachte deine favs unbekannter musik zu rzeit   

is ja auch wurscht. trotzdem gute trackauswahl


----------



## Mr.B. (21. Juni 2005)

also, hier ein paar Titel die mir spontan einfallen:

Kittie - Our Town (irgendwas mit Town)

Queen´s of the Stoneage - Little Sister

Home Grown - Youre not alone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (21. Juni 2005)

Manche Songs die der TRA in seine Videos packt sind ganz gut, manche sind aber Lötzinn.


----------



## Monty98 (25. Juni 2005)

vorschau fürs graz-video (aber von uns sterblichen, nicht vom wc) :

für den trailer: Mars Volta: Son Et Lumiere

fürs Vid stehen zur auswahl:

Greenday-Longview
System of a down-Radio/Video
QOTSA-No one knows


----------



## MrTrial (25. Juni 2005)

SOAD würde ich jetzt sagen, aber kommt drauf an welcher Track (BYOB, Metro, Revenga, Sad Statue - alle gut )


----------



## Monty98 (25. Juni 2005)

der track heißt radio/video..is am neuen album oben, fängt an mit einer aukustik gitarre und rockt dann halt noch ordentlich ab...

bin heute noch auf ein liede von den distillers gestoßen und das fällt auch in die engere auswahl


----------



## Monty98 (7. August 2005)

rage against the machine: testify   , know your enemy, take the power back.

quarashi: baseline

50 cent: if i can't *versteck*

edit: white stripes: blue orchid


----------



## kingpin18 (31. Dezember 2005)

Tach,

könnt ihr mir sagen wie der Track heist aus dem vid "gonna_crash.mpg" ab 0:22

besten dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (31. Dezember 2005)

The Primatives - Gonna Crash


----------



## biketrialer (31. Dezember 2005)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt muss sich mal der Berufsmusiker hier melden.
> 
> Also ich denke auch, dass die Musik irgendwie zum Fahrstil passen sollte. Diese härteren geschichten passen meist eher auf downhill, oder street vidz oder auf die trialkingz.
> 
> ...



da ist was wahres dran!
toto


----------



## Kadara (31. Dezember 2005)

Bin zwar nicht so der Videoschnittmeister, aber was ich mal interessant finden würde, wäre ein Vid aus Chrashes, stürzen und brechenden Parts unterstützt von stücken wie:
Black Lung - isolated media recepticle
Black Lung - consumer inertia soup
Venetain Snares - Parasitus
Wäre auf jeden Fall mal was anderes.


----------



## kingpin18 (31. Dezember 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> The Primatives - Gonna Crash




bist du dir da sicher das das richtig ist weder musicload.de noch iTunes kenn sie.

mfg mario


----------



## isah (31. Dezember 2005)

ich glaub das ohne "gonna", also nur "crash".


----------



## kingpin18 (31. Dezember 2005)

darunter auch nicht wenn jemand es hat kann er mir das auch zu mailen 

[email protected]

besten dank 

mario


----------



## Monty98 (31. Dezember 2005)

nur crash.
ohne gonna  so wie der isah schon gesagt hat.

google kennt das lied.
und emule auch.


----------



## jockie (31. Dezember 2005)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> darunter auch nicht wenn jemand es hat kann er mir das auch zu mailen


Sehe's im Esel...heißt nur Crash...scheint von "Dumb & Dumber"-OST zu sein. "Dumm und Dümmer".

Aloha!


----------



## kingpin18 (31. Dezember 2005)

besten dank habe es gefunden


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Januar 2006)

suche den namen des liedes von diesen Vid! 


(leider auf megaupload!)
http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=220171AH

HAT SICH ERLEDGT!

Tower of Power - Get yo' feet back on the ground!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (11. Februar 2006)

guten tag allerseits.
kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein lied sein könnt.
eine textstelle geht in etwa so:
"my life be like uuuuh aaah, my life be like uuuh aaah"

danke,
manu


----------



## elhefe (12. Februar 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> guten tag allerseits.
> kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein lied sein könnt.
> eine textstelle geht in etwa so:
> "my life be like uuuuh aaah, my life be like uuuh aaah"
> ...




  Na dann viel Erfolg beim finden.


----------



## V!RUS (12. Februar 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> guten tag allerseits.
> kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein lied sein könnt.
> eine textstelle geht in etwa so:
> "my life be like uuuuh aaah, my life be like uuuh aaah"
> ...



Wenn man bei Google nach

_songtext "my life be like"_

sucht, findet man "The Grits - Ooh Ahh". Vielleicht ist es das, ansonsten keine Ahnung.


----------



## Monty98 (12. Februar 2006)

yeah, danke
hab vergessn zu googlesieren


----------



## la-biker (27. Februar 2006)

sers leidls..
hab da mal ne ganz interessante website gefunden - falls se der eine oder andere noch nicht kennt. einfach liedwunsch eingeben und anhören
 
www.radioblogclub.com


----------



## kingpin18 (27. Februar 2006)

la-biker schrieb:
			
		

> sers leidls..
> hab da mal ne ganz interessante website gefunden - falls se der eine oder andere noch nicht kennt. einfach liedwunsch eingeben und anhören
> 
> www.radioblogclub.com




tolle seite die kennen nicht mal Peggy Peck Apach


----------



## Mower (27. Februar 2006)

unglaubliche seite

danke danke danke


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2006)

_Ich würd nunmal sagen Techno.
Denn es gibt alles in jeder richtung -> langsam - schnell
                                               -> Bass - wenig bass
                                               -> einfach alles ^^
Man sollt sich halt schon die mühe machen und n biss drauf aufpassen dass man den richtigen takt bei der ganzen sache gibt ! Passen zu den Tricks und sonstigen kleinen jokes.Man sollte natürlich vermeiden dass man irgentwelche Goa-lieder bekommt oder etwas ganz langsames.
Nach meinem verlangen sollte man was bekommen mit der mischung schnell aba nich zu schnell ; bass aber nicht zu viel , is auch nich gut 
Bsp: - mousesports - ESWC1
       - The Prodidy - Spitfire
       - Chemical Brothers - The Test_


----------



## isah (28. Februar 2006)

ich würde swollen members, deltron 3030, .. 
oder die englische variante mit independent rock nehmen (Maximo Park, Arctic Monkeys, Razorlight, ...)  nehmen.

//EDIT: ich hab den sinn von dem thread grade verpeilt.. ich dachte der wäre zum suchen, nciht zum vorschlagen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (28. Februar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Maximo Park, Arctic Monkeys, Razorlight



Perfekt  

Kannst ja in dem Thread alles reinschreiben was mit Video-/Musik zu tun hat. Es wird dich schon niemand köpfen.


----------



## Mac Gyver (28. Februar 2006)

@Monty98: Ich hab jetz grad nich aufgepasst ob dus schon gefunden hast:  Ich kenns aufjedenfall----> Grits - Ooh Aah


----------



## Monty98 (28. Februar 2006)

jo hab ich schon, danke.


----------



## Murmelman (28. Februar 2006)

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Track aus dem Video "Monkey Style"". Es wird gespielt, während am Anfang die Fahrer kurz vorgestellt (genannt) werden. Es ist ein recht langsames Stück, so ein Bisschen wie Ambient/Chillout. Ich habe die Tracks im Abspann gecheckt, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Hilfe wäre echt cool. Grüße aus Sardinien...!


----------



## la-biker (28. Februar 2006)

@ murmel
es gibt 2 monkey style...denk aber mal du meinst den zweiten is wirklich n hammerlied von: röyksopp - so easy (www.royksopp.de)


----------



## Murmelman (28. Februar 2006)

la-biker schrieb:
			
		

> @ murmel
> es gibt 2 monkey style...denk aber mal du meinst den zweiten is wirklich n hammerlied von: röyksopp - so easy (www.royksopp.de)




Hey, super vielen Dank ..... ich hab mir nen Wolf gesucht ..... und jetzt hab ich es endlich ...... nochmal mercy und viele Grüße von der Sonnenseite des Lebens ......!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

